# Bergbau Daily Quest



## Hound (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
wollte mal Fragen ob es für Bergbau in Nordend eine daily q gibt, hab bisher leider nichts gefunden. Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Ollimua (2. Dezember 2008)

Soweit ich es bisher mitbekommen habe, gibt es dailys nur zu Juwe und Kochen.


----------

